# Spaced vs tight coils



## Andre (17/10/16)

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/compressed-vs-spaced.t29020/
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/spaced-vs-compressed-coils.t19827/
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/compressed-or-spaced-why-so-different.t18783/
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/micro-coils-or-ugly-spaced-coils.t4315/

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/10/16)

All merged into http://www.ecigssa.co.za/micro-coils-or-ugly-spaced-coils.t4315/


----------

